# Solved: The easy way to move to Win 7 from XP



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

This is worth checking out,I have downloaded it and will be using it to switch from my XP to Windows 7.
http://www.laplink.com/pcmover


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd have a backup plan, specifically a fresh installation.  I have no confidence that this will do a flawless transfer. If it does, it'll be a first.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

It does not promise to do a flawless transfer,only what is possible,and my backup plan is to have the XP OS,all of it,moved to an external HDD.If the program works ,then some time in the future I can delete the XP from the external HDD since I will have made a backup of the new OS onto the external.That will be after I think that I have all I need from the XP system.
I am willing to try it since I have not found another way and I have read a couple of reviews on this product from reputable sites that say it is a good product.
The product is not just for moving from XP to Win 7.
I wonder why,with the millions of people that will be switching from XP to Win 7,that there is not a method widely publicized from Microsoft,to address this issue.If there is a method, I haven't seen it yet. 
I like having options with anything I do and I haven't found more than this program yet.
So I shall see how it works, unless of course there is an easier way.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Everyone needs a solid backup plan regardless of whether or not they upgrade the operating system. It's also important to keep program installation CDs and executables in a safe (and known) place.

Windows XP is pretty old at this point, and Windows 7 is supposed to be a major operating system change. It's not unreasonable to expect to have to do a full reinstall and not an upgrade.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've had really poor luck with upgrades. While some may work, there's always some nagging issues that bug you.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I know that it will be a complete clean installation of a new OS.I know I need a clean HDD.I have no problem with that.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You don't need a new hard drive. You need a backup plan. How are you currently backing up your data?


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

As far as an upgrade goes,I also know that there will be things that I will miss from my old OS.
The underlying question I keep asking myself is whether to attempt this myself or take my machine in to a comp shop.Ii could take my new external HDD in at the same time and have a backup made,and I could have 8 GB of ram installed also.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I am not backing it up at this point in time.
I have an internal 1TB HDD with less than 300GB on it and I have another 1TB HDD arriving tomorrow or Monday to use as an external backup.I had a 1TB backup before but it got moved internally on my old system.I have been waiting for Win 7 since I got this new machine before I got a new HDD as a backup.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need to backup regularly.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I know,I had an incremental backup schedule with my old machine but since this machine is only a couple of months old I was just waiting until now to get it all in order,new OS,new/more ram,new external HDD as a backup drive.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remember: Data you don't have at least two copies of is data you don't care about.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not sure if you're not understanding me, or I'm not understanding you. You need to back up _all the time_, not just when you think you're going to upgrade to a new operating system. You don't need to keep a copy of _everything_ on your Windows XP installation. You only need your data.

And I would highly suggest you do the backup before having any technician touch it. You don't know what kind of "backup" they would do, and there's always a risk of a mistake and data loss.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

As soon as my new HDD arrives I shall be making a back up copy to it since I will be going to the new Win 7.When I get the new OS installed with all the data from the XP that I can get,then I will be making a copy of the Win 7 and have an incremental backup schedule set up.
My computer doesn't run my life,so if I lost everything I would not be pleased but I could start over from scratch if I had to.I certainly don't keep anything on it that is crucial to my life.That would be foolish.
I can function quite well without a computer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess the 10 years of digital photos you have stored on it are not that important to you. Oh well...


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

What digital photos?
I have a couple of photos,less than a dozen.
You assume too much.
I have all my music cd's.
You think I am lying when I say I can get along quite well without a computer.If I lost it today the world would not end and my life would go on without skipping a beat.
I do not trust a computer to store any important data that would be lost forever if my computer disappeared. That would be foolish as I said before.
All my important documents,pictures etc are in paper form.
So yes, if I lost my computer oh well...no biggy to me,I am not stupid enough to rely on it as my sole means of storage.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What can I say, I guess you don't need any backups. I really don't care, if your computer crashes and takes everything with it, it won't affect me a bit.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Me neither,,


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

It seems an expensive way to set up Win7 on an XP computer.
As I understood the prices at the site.....something on the order of $50-$60.
You still have to do a clean install and reinstall all of your other software, which laplink won't do.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

$16.22 Canadian
Well I will be moving my XP to my new external HDD and shall give the PCmover a try.Unless there is something better.
The only reason I will be trying it is because I know of no other way.
No one has come forward and said "oh,here is how you do it".


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're spending a lot of money for something you don't really need. If my computer was nothing more than a toy I could easily live without, I wouldn't buy a second 1TB drive, migration software, a brand new operating system, and the services of a technician to do a full backup and new system reinstall. 

If you don't store anything of value on your computer, that's fine. Others do, and they're not foolish. Everyone has something of value, and having that thing of value in digital form is no more foolish than it is to have it in physical form.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I use my computer as a backup of my music,I do some banking on it but I still use my bank,I can also use my phone for banking,the few pictures I have on my computer are the backup of the hard copies,so my computer is my backup.I have not let my computer take the place of hard copies of important data .My computer is just a hobby,a toy,a tool,a time saver.
I have always had electronic equipment,all my life but as a hobby.It is what I spend my money on.But I certainly can live without it although it does give me something to keep me occupied.
I also realize how important a computer is to some people,it's how they make a living,or how they keep in touch,it opens up the whole world of information you could not get any other way.
But I am not addicted to a computer,I can live without it,some people can't.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Mr. Newton said:


> I use my computer as a backup of my music,I do some banking on it but I still use my bank,I can also use my phone for banking,the few pictures I have on my computer are the backup of the hard copies,so my computer is my backup.I have not let my computer take the place of hard copies of important data .My computer is just a hobby,a toy,a tool,a time saver.
> I have always had electronic equipment,all my life but as a hobby.It is what I spend my money on.But I certainly can live without it although it does give me something to keep me occupied.
> I also realize how important a computer is to some people,it's how they make a living,or how they keep in touch,it opens up the whole world of information you could not get any other way.
> But I am not addicted to a computer,I can live without it,some people can't.


Yes, it really depends upon usage in the final analysis.
I can live with out a computer, but I don't know why I would want to.
They afford me a convenience that makes all the hassles of operation insignificant.
But if I don't back up .......all it takes is one failed hard drive to make life miserable for me.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Mr. Newton said:


> This is worth checking out,I have downloaded it and will be using it to switch from my XP to Windows 7.
> http://www.laplink.com/pcmover


I thought I could offer a helpful option for those switching to Windows 7 from XP.
Instead of getting a reply saying "thanks for the link/option/tip you can see the results. 
I'll try not to make the same mistake again.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Mr. Newton said:


> I thought I could offer a helpful option for those switching to Windows 7 from XP.
> Instead of getting a reply saying "thanks for the link/option/tip you can see the results.
> I'll try not to make the same mistake again.


In all fairness, you haven't tried the product to be able to recommend it and wisdom was offered concerning backing up what you have before you try.

Good luck....but remember....your situation is different to many others.....you seem to have little to lose if the install goes badly.

Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

One size does not fit all.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I was not recommending it,I was merely offering an option to check out.That is why I said worth checking out,implied as an option.When I recommend something I say "I recommend this".I have since found the page from Microsoft that gives instructions on how to do it.I am just waiting for a print out of those instructions.A neighbour is doing the printing.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

This appears to be similar to the old Eisenworld Alohabob PC Relocator program which worked really well. I used it several times and it was extremly good at transfering complete programs. My old employer IT guy never did understand how I transfered their customer data base program without their CD and help to a new laptop (and I never told him - nor would I let them touch my PC or laptop). Unfortunately, MS bought Eisemworld out and promptly shut them down. XP was the last MS OS it would work with. If PC Mover as anywhere as good as Alohabob PC RElocator it will be worth the money.:up:


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Apparently it is good and has been around for awhile.The article I read describing it and showing screen shots of it was used by the author of that article,can't remember if it was CNET Downloads or About.com,and he was happy with the results.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

How are you going to address applications that were supported in XP but were replaced with new versions for win7?
I'm thinking especially of security apps. but not limited to them.
Uninstalling something like that could be messy if an uninstall were to be incomplete.
Also......can you cross over from 32 bit to 64 bit Windows with out problems?
And if you were to go that route, how many of your applications would work under a 64bit OS? Thinking of older commercial apps and freeware there.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Wino said:


> This appears to be similar to the old Eisenworld Alohabob PC Relocator program which worked really well. .................


Ah....yes....the good old days  when things were simpler, but just as confusing to me 
Never used it, but I remember it being on CompUSA's shelves.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Stoner said:


> How are you going to address applications that were supported in XP but were replaced with new versions for win7?
> I'm thinking especially of security apps. but not limited to them.
> Uninstalling something like that could be messy if an uninstall were to be incomplete.
> Also......can you cross over from 32 bit to 64 bit Windows with out problems?
> And if you were to go that route, how many of your applications would work under a 64bit OS? Thinking of older commercial apps and freeware there.


All good points and if the software (PC Mover) is anything like PC Relocator it will address these problems and advise if it is possible or not or even if it's a 'maybe'. For most PC users the program would be adequate. I'm betting the average user hasn't a clue when it comes to 32 or 64 bit.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Stoner said:


> Ah....yes....the good old days  when things were simpler, but just as confusing to me
> Never used it, but I remember it being on CompUSA's shelves.


I have version 3, 4 & 6 (the last before MS buyout) got it free after rebates - should have been a clue they were about to be bought and shutdown.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

What will work will work,what will not work will not work.I will cross that bridge when I come to it.I am not very concerned.I know I can deal with any issues that arise as I have done since I first got a computer and taught myself how to use it,using a screen magnifier,as I am legally blind,and have received no outside help in learning what to do.You have no idea the obstacles I have overcome so I feel confident that I will get Win 7 to work,if I can't get any of my XP transferred then so be it.
I started at the beginning once and I can do it again.
You know,I feel like I am under attack here for starting this thread.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Wino said:


> I have version 3, 4 & 6 (the last before MS buyout) got it free after rebates - should have been a clue they were about to be bought and shutdown.


I've noticed that there have been some interesting freebie deals on commercial software the last year or so.....likely promotions trying to counter the bad economy that's global.
Gotta wonder how many of them are going to survive.

Get em while they're offered is my motto


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Mr. Newton said:


> What will work will work,what will not work will not work.I will cross that bridge when I come to it.I am not very concerned.I know I can deal with any issues that arise as I have done since I first got a computer and taught myself how to use it,using a screen magnifier,as I am legally blind,and have received no outside help in learning what to do.You have no idea the obstacles I have overcome so I feel confident that I will get Win 7 to work,if I can't get any of my XP transferred then so be it.
> I started at the beginning once and I can do it again.
> You know,I feel like I am under attack here for starting this thread.





> What will work will work,what will not work will not work.I will cross that bridge when I come to it


Good luck 



> You know,I feel like I am under attack here for starting this thread.


While I use MS because I first learned on it and it offers me a greater range of usage than other OSes, imo.........I've learned from experience that claims often don't go as planned.
Any app that is altering a registry in order to accomplish something other than it's own installation ......I view skeptically.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I didn't just fall off the turnip truck either, and I've seen a lot more utilities like this that don't work than ones that do. Even stuff like this that works at times will almost never work all the time for all environments.

This is also the classic paradox of Windows upgrades, vs. fresh installations. You'll find very few people that will even attempt to claim that an update will be as stable as a fresh install of the new version.

*Caveat emptor* most certainly applies here.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I have been following this thread with much interest in reading what the more learned report and especially what Mr. Newton is experimenting with. To him I wish only total success and look for the post telling all of us "*It worked*"
Good to see Wino weighing in also.


----------

